# Website feature and cPanel help



## Asylum (Aug 5, 2012)

I have coded the html and css page and uploaded it to my site.

I want to learn how to add Login,Forums and Shoutbox to my site.

I have tried adding forums from my hosting in cPanel but it changes the site to just the forums page.

What do I need to do to add forums and link it to my navigation area?

I am new to cPanel and dont know much about it.

Any help I can get will be helpful....Thanks.

Here is a link to my site.

http://www.gunsclan.com


----------



## Asylum (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok I got the forums setup on my site.

Anyone know how to code a shout box or set up the login box?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 8, 2012)

you would need to code it and add the plugin to that to PHPBB to share the login information with your site.... I know how to do it with IPB as a hook and not with PHPBB.


----------



## Wozzer (Aug 15, 2012)

- With regards to your website overwriting your index
Make sure your forum board is pointed in a different location. EG - www.gunsclan.com/forums, not the index page.

- Adding a shoutbox is easy. If using PHPBB
http://www.phpbb.com/customise/db/mod/mchat_new_version/


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 15, 2012)

The login is much more than a box.  Depending on what you want to provide your users, coding this from the ground up can be a pretty exhaustive task.

I suggest some w3schools tutorials in the case that you want to learn.


----------

